# Mozzies



## Guest (Nov 15, 2014)

Can anyone help me with information? 

When do the little *uckers disappear for the winter? It's mid November and I was eaten alive last night, having left the window open because of the lovely warm weather. I thought I was safe at this time of year. Huh. I almost feel as if I'm under siege - doors closed, windows closed, long sleeves when I emerge. Please, give me some hope!


----------



## bandit1250 (Aug 5, 2014)

its weird you never seem to get this problem off Christians or Hindu's, didn't know that they could fly though.(joke).


----------



## Relyat (Sep 29, 2013)

Not much help to you, but ours disappeared a fortnight or so ago


----------



## larryzx (Jul 2, 2014)

Make sure they are not tiger mosquitoes, they are the ones that carry dengue fever, they were in the north of Spain but I read they are now in the south too. Dengue can be a killer of not caught quickly.

_The Asian tiger mosquito (Aedes albopictus) is a small black and white mosquito, about 1/4-inch long. The name "tiger mosquito" comes from its white and black colour pattern. It has a white stripe running down the centre of its head and back with white bands on the legs
_


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

meetloaf said:


> Can anyone help me with information?
> 
> When do the little *uckers disappear for the winter? It's mid November and I was eaten alive last night, having left the window open because of the lovely warm weather. I thought I was safe at this time of year. Huh. I almost feel as if I'm under siege - doors closed, windows closed, long sleeves when I emerge. Please, give me some hope!


You do not have screens on your windows then ?
Real cheap nowdays in places like Brico.


----------



## DunWorkin (Sep 2, 2010)

VFR said:


> You do not have screens on your windows then ?
> Real cheap nowdays in places like Brico.


I agree.

We have fly screens on all our windows and doors. Those on the windows are like roller binds and the doors are sliding screens.

Obviously, some flies still get in when doors are opened to walk through but the problem is greatly reduced.

We can sit indoors all year with our windows open. Sitting outside is still a problem unless you wear a space suit .


----------



## larryzx (Jul 2, 2014)

I understand mosquitoes find their prey largely by following the carbon dioxide trails in breath, so on a still night the problem is likely to be greater. It is believed a mosquitoes can follow a trail, emanating from a source up to 300 metres away.

Although we do not have a big problem, living in a high floor level, we find that the ceiling fan running at night, with a plug-in with mosquito repellent liquid, solves the problem and we can leave the windows open.

If one wants to sit outside then one can buy an anti-mosquito coil, in supermarkets and ferreterías which is lit and allow to smoulder. That placed under the table works has always well for the Spanish.


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

Well once the temps start to drop to 15°c or lower consistently it shouldn't really be a problem. The mozzies have for the most part gone here but the flies are still horrendous and nothing seems to work with them.
I remember the days when you would hit a fly with spray and it would drop mid flight, sprays these days just seem to excite them.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Pazcat said:


> Well once the temps start to drop to 15°c or lower consistently it shouldn't really be a problem. The mozzies have for the most part gone here but the flies are still horrendous and nothing seems to work with them.
> I remember the days when you would hit a fly with spray and it would drop mid flight, sprays these days just seem to excite them.


Sprays are useless. You need one of these. Keeps you fit as well.










Matamoscas eléctrico


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2014)

Thanks for the info, everyone. It looks as if I'm going to be scanning el tiempo to see when the temps are going to fall that low (apparently, not yet in this area). We are in rented accommodation at the moment, waiting for the purchase of our house to be completed, and there are no screens, unfortunately. 

I do like the idea of the matamoscas electric - the flies were a nightmare a few weeks ago. 

As to tiger mozzies, OH and I had an encounter with them last year and I ended up in urgencia. Funnily enough, since then I've had few bites and almost no itching so it came as a rude surprise when I woke up with the full works the other night. In the short term I'll buy one of those coils, if that is what the Spanish use. Spain would be perfect if it wasn't for the mozzies.


----------



## DunWorkin (Sep 2, 2010)

meetloaf said:


> <snip>... Spain would be perfect if it wasn't for the mozzies.


... and the ants


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

Alcalaina said:


> Sprays are useless. You need one of these. Keeps you fit as well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I had forgotten all about that, we have one of them and miraculously I managed to find it.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Pazcat said:


> I had forgotten all about that, we have one of them and miraculously I managed to find it.


Just make sure the battery is fairly new, otherwise it's as much use as a ... tennis racket 

They are available from most Chinese bazaars.


----------

